# Lets See Your Camera



## SoulfulRecover

What's everyone currently shooting with?


----------



## dxqcanada

Minolta Autocord
Canon P
Minolta Maxxum 9000
... and possibly some others.

About the subjects


----------



## limr

Currently, I'm on vacation in Colorado and I have my K1000 and Lubitel with me. Got HP5, Agfa Vista 200, and Portra 160 for the Pentax, and Portra 400, Ektar, and a roll of TriX for the Luby.


----------



## tirediron

Film locker holds an F5 and a Mamiya 645 AF-D


----------



## Vtec44

I have 2 Pentax 645Nii's and 1 Nikon F100.  I shoot mostly with Portra 400 and 160.


----------



## Dave Colangelo

In ascending size order, 

Rollei 35
Fed 3 Rangefinder
Nikon F3
Nikon FT
Ciroflex 
Hasselblad 500C/M
Speedgraphic 2.25X3.25
SpeedGraphic 4X5 
Callumet Monorail 4x5 

Regards
Dave


----------



## tirediron

Dave Colangelo said:


> In ascending size order,
> 
> Rollei 35...


Forgot... I've got one of those too!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

I guess I should have been more specific haha.

Lets see some photos of your current cameras. Show em off


----------



## Vtec44

Nothing special just my 2 Pentax's and a lone Nikon.


----------



## john.margetts

I currently have two cameras loaded with film.

First, my Kiev 4 which is loaded with Fomapan 200 Creative and is being used for my current project - roofscapes.




Next is my Welta Welix from 1939 which is loaded with Agfa Vista+. This is a new purchase and this is a test film to see how well the camera performs. I already know that the double-exposure mechanism is U/S and so the shutter release on the camera body will not work. This is why there is a cable release fitted as this by-passes the double-exposure mechanism. Most interested in how the non-colour-corrected lens performs with colour film.


----------



## terri

My Mamiya 645 1000-S.    My main love!   


I still grab these guys on occasion:





Holga





Pentax MZ-S






Pentax ME.   All the lenses shown with the MZ I can use with the ME.  

I have a couple more 35mm systems that don't get used much, and a gorgeous Tachihara field camera that I'd likely use more if I'd get a couple more lenses for it.

There are more cameras than this at my house, but they are the hubby's property.   He's a bit of a Rolleiflex geek.       We have some working Polaroid Land cameras, too.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

my current shooter:

Leica IIIb


----------



## Gary A.

The Fujifilm GX 680III






Coming later:
M4-P and maybe some other stuff.


----------



## zombiesniper

Canon 7dmk2 with 500mm F4.




Wildlife Training by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada

Hey !! This is a film discussion ... unless you are hiding a Canon F-1N and an FD 500mm f/4.5 L under that camo, then you are OK.


----------



## zombiesniper

Okay Canon rebel S II


----------



## dxqcanada

OK, we'll let you into our clubhouse.


----------



## snowbear

The working ones are: Minolta HiMatic 7S, gripped Nikon N90s, Nikkormat FT3, Agfa Optima, Brownie Hawkeye.


----------



## cgw

My medium format crew:



 
Bronica SQ-B
Mamiya RB 67 Pro S
Mamiya 645 Super


----------



## limr

Okay, here are the two that I have with me at the moment.


----------



## Derrel

My current "minty" Argus C-3 with a great-condition 











leather everready case. The strap on the everready case is not even cracked at the attachment points! I think this is about a 1958 C-3.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> My current "minty" Argus C-3 with a great-condition View attachment 140053
> 
> 
> View attachment 140054
> 
> View attachment 140055
> leather everready case. The strap on the everready case is not even cracked at the attachment points! I think this is about a 1958 C-3.



A Brick!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Most recently had out the Canon AL with the taped up battery door. Which is why I haven't used it much (or taken a picture _of_ it!).


----------



## webestang64

sssss


----------



## snowbear

I'll post photos when I get home - both working and not working.


----------



## chuasam

Minox 35GT


----------



## snowbear

Quick & dirty.
Nikon N90s, Minolta HiMatic 7S
Brownie Hawkeye, Nikkormat FT3, Agfa Optima Compur.  The N90s replaced the F90 I loaned to, then gave to Lazy Lobster when he graduated from high school.


----------



## andrewdoeshair

You all have freaking cool cameras. I've got two Rebel G's. I paid less than $20 each on the eBay. I got them because I was using a Pentax ME Super but I only had a boring 50mm F2 for the thing and I wanted to utilize my fun lenses. My next purchase will be an EOS 1N, just waiting for the right deal.


----------



## Dave Colangelo

Had to get all the kids together in one place.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel

My most recerntly-purchased camera...a 1938 vintage Baby Speed Graphic, the model that shoots two-and-a quarter by three-and-a-quarter inch sheet film. I also have a vintage 6x6 cm rollfilm back for this camera. it has a well-tuned Kalart rangefinder fitted to it.








Determining the speed of the in-body focal plane shutter is done by cross-referencing the Tension Number with the width of the focal plane shutter's moving aperture, or slit. As you can see, there are 24 possible focal plane shutter speeds, ranging from 1/10 second to 1/1000 second. The leaf style shutter that's mounted with the lens offers the "old speeds" of Bulb,Time, and from 1 second to 1/400 second, using the common pre-WW II  speeds of 1 second, and fractional speeds of 1/2,1/5,1/10,1/25,1/50,1/100,1/200,and 1/400 second.




Baby's Shadow, iPhone snap, Instagram post I did a while back. 1938 camera from the USA meets 2014 carbon fiber tripod from China.




A close-up detail of the lens and shutter mechanism. Blazing lens speed! An f/4.5 maximum aperture! Here the shutter has been set to T, or Time. One press of the release opens the shutter, and keeps it locked open until the shutter release is pressed a second time; this speed is super-useful for groundglass set-up and focusing, as well as for long, timed exposures made without a locking cable release.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Heres the rest of my crew:


----------



## smithdan

Impressive hardware everybody.  Thinking that the next off the shelf will be this specimen of plastic photo technology recently arrived from a UK thrift store compliments of my wife.  Need some pix for that ( uber cool or equally cheesy, your choice) Garage sale frame.


----------



## nerwin

I feel left out, I don't have any vintage cameras


----------



## limr

nerwin said:


> I feel left out, I don't have any vintage cameras



keh.com 

C'mon, you know you wanna


----------



## nerwin

limr said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel left out, I don't have any vintage cameras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keh.com
> 
> C'mon, you know you wanna
Click to expand...


I'll have to ask my G.A.S. therapist first.


----------



## vintagesnaps

That and their Ebay page... or Shop Goodwill.


----------



## Dave Colangelo

nerwin said:


> I'll have to ask my G.A.S. therapist first.



Eh what do they know, there are lots of really reasonable options out there if you are looking to break into film cameras. There are also lots that are pretty inconspicuous. 

Just remember, film cameras are cheap, using them however, is a whole different story.


----------



## nerwin

What would be the point in buying a vintage film camera that I'll most likely never shoot a roll of film with it? 

I suppose it could be #1 in a collection.


----------



## Dave Colangelo

Why would you never shoot a roll of film with it? The power is in your hands, literally....


----------



## nerwin

Film isn't cheap, no one around me really develops film anymore either. It would be weeks before I see the photos. 

Just last year I had to get a roll of film developed that had 2 shots on it and it cost $20 haha.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

That's pretty rough. Ive got two local shops luckily. Scanning of the film has been good and not so great. I may start to mail it out to some better labs.


----------



## Dave Colangelo

Agreed its not cheap, but there are places you can send it to for remote processing or go down the road of home processing (for BW). I like some aspects of film (mostly the fun) that keeps me using it.


----------



## nerwin

SoulfulRecover said:


> That's pretty rough. Ive got two local shops luckily. Scanning of the film has been good and not so great. I may start to mail it out to some better labs.



There was another place near me that wanted $40 to develop!


----------



## nerwin

I've looked at online options, but that was pretty pricy too.

I can't remember which place, but they wanted I think $38 to develop one roll of 35mm. 

I mean I really like film and if it was cheap enough and cost effective, I'd shoot it once in awhile. But with my financial situation right now , it's just not logical. 

Now if I knew someone who had a dark room who would develop my film, that would be awesome!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

have you thought of doing it yourself? Its really not hard and you don't have to have a darkroom. A lot of people sell all that stuff for next to nothing on craigslist


----------



## sabbath999

Today: this Argus C4 is my ride.


----------



## webestang64

SoulfulRecover said:


> have you thought of doing it yourself? Its really not hard and you don't have to have a darkroom. A lot of people sell all that stuff for next to nothing on craigslist



I just got another Beseler enlarger for free.......LOVE working at a photo lab..........


----------



## cgw

Shooting film economically/conveniently(oxymoron?)really depends on how much of the old film ecosystem survives in your area. Thankfully, there's enough intact in my area(Toronto)to make it practical. Still, if mail order film and processing were all I had, I think I'd call it quits.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

For todays adventures. Nikon FM2 with Kodak Gold 200. Not sure why there is Gold 200 in there though. Had to open the back to see what was in it haha.


----------



## smarty62

This combo for the moment. Lens is the AIS 2.8/20mm with Y (K2) filter


----------



## smarty62

The rest of the film bunch:
Nikon F3HP
Nikon F4S
Canon EOS 50E
Voigtländer Vito CL

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep

sabbath999 said:


> Today: this Argus C4 is my ride.



I grew up in Ann Arbor 3 blocks from Argus camera.  Always wanted to buy one just to have the connection.  They were shut down by the time I was born.  U of M has at least one of their buildings and calls it the Argus building.  The buildings have been re purposed of course.  There is a small Argus museum in one of the original buildings.  When I was in Junior high they were just starting to renovate the factory building.  UofM had already moved into what I call the head quarters building.  I have no clue if that's what it was.  Just seems more office like than the factory building across the street.  Both buildings are right smack in the middle of an old residential area.  Probably 5 blocks from downtown.


----------



## sniper x

Still have a Canon A2e, 1NRS, A1, and the Bornica ETRS. Getting back into film so all will be used again! Looking forward to it. I'm starting off with the A1 as it was my first "nice" camera I bought in 1978.


----------



## Michael Mc

I have quite a few film cameras, about ten of which I use on a fairly regular basis, but this is my enduring favorite, and has been for about 30 years or so.


----------



## webestang64

Re-post my cameras....


----------



## camperbc

My pristine Yashica 635, which may very well be the only remaining functioning 635 in the world with factory-installed black rotary dials. (it is estimated that approx 15-20 635's had these black knobs installed when there was a temporary shortage of silver ones on the assembly line in early 1958. As far as I and others can tell, this is quite likely the only one left, so it is kinda precious to me. It takes great photographs too, as you can see in the sample below. This was taken handheld in extremely low light; in fact so poor was the lighting that I did not expect the shot to turn out at all. (I cannot recall what film I used for this one) I am very impressed with this old beast!

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com

_my favourite twin lens reflex_






_sample photo captured with my Yashica 635_


----------



## sniper x

The F1 with the winder Fn has always been my favorite 35mm camera, second is my A1 which still looks brand new.


----------



## GrizzW

Just got hold of Nikon D50.  Whole new ball game.  Seems challenging, but always right beside me will be my trusty C3 and my Gossen Luna Pro F plus a few rolls of film.


----------



## jcdeboever

My current love. Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 F4 beercan, loaded with Kodak Portra 400.


----------



## smarty62

Whole new boytoy: Nikomat EL! Got it as a present in Hong Kong, the real capital of analog photography [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary

My Favourites
M4P 70 year Anniversary






M4-2





6x9 Heaven


----------



## smithdan

Once again, not as impressive as the previous posts. 

Latest  "rescues",  haven't decided what to shoot first.  The rangefinder shelf gets a bit more crowded with the beat up but working 500G .   Couldn't pass up the rather worn Brownie Hawkeye #2,  first one I have seen with only one viewfinder and no sliding f stop thingy.  Have far too many 90's compact auto 35's but at the thrift store ridiculously low prices ( $2 each  for these) what the hey!


----------



## davidharmier60

Started with this around 1978.
Sure miss the days of Eckerd processing. 
Have well over 100 rolls that need it.
And can't afford it. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44

I recently bought an original Pentax 645 to use all of my Pentax 67 manual focus lenses on it.


----------



## davidharmier60

Stepped up to this in the early 90s.
Shot a LOT of military aircraft with it!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

Left to right:
N70
D610
F100
FE

I've gone from zero film cameras to three is very short order!  Perhaps a very SLIGHT nikon bias?  

Oh, and this was taken with my final camera:  iPhone 6


----------



## smithdan

Peeb said:


> View attachment 149724
> 
> Left to right:
> N70
> D610
> F100
> FE
> 
> I've gone from zero film cameras to three is very short order!  Perhaps a very SLIGHT nikon bias?
> 
> Oh, and this was taken with my final camera:  iPhone 6



No Nikons on my shelf yet, hopeful to find an affordable "experienced" F someday


----------



## nerwin

Peeb said:


> View attachment 149724
> 
> Left to right:
> N70
> D610
> F100
> FE
> 
> I've gone from zero film cameras to three is very short order!  Perhaps a very SLIGHT nikon bias?
> 
> Oh, and this was taken with my final camera:  iPhone 6



There is something about the D610 + 50 1.8G combo, I dunno...it just feels right like they belong together.


----------



## nerwin

My first digital camera, I just had to share.


----------



## davidharmier60

Was going to post a pic of my Nikon Coolpix P60 which has been pretty good to me. But the pic is too big even after a crop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Huh. Finally got the pic to stick. 
This thing is at least 4 years old. 
Came from Office Max.
Uses 2AA batteries which was a selling point for me!
Has been a great camera as long as the light is good.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## earthmanbuck

Here are a few quick & crappy iPhone shots of my stuff, on a shelf for it all I threw together this summer. 

Top: Pentax K-50 DSLR
Top shelf: Airesflex TLR (I think it's a model U, but I'm not positive), Mamiya 645, Yashica Minister III
Middle: Pentax Espio 80V
Bottom: Pentax K100 x2 (one is in its case), Nikon FE.


 

A closer shot of the more interesting ones on the top shelf:


 

And a couple of the Yashica, because I totally forgot I had it—it was my grandfather's, and I usually keep it in its case, which is pretty beat up. I can't remember if I've ever even shot with it, but it looks in great condition! What a nice surprise.


----------



## jcdeboever

My newest addition
Fujifilm GA645ZI
130 shutter actuations. Cheap.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

jcdeboever said:


> My newest addition
> Fujifilm GA645ZI
> 130 shutter actuations. Cheap.
> 
> View attachment 150423



Woa, that's a beast! I have an early Instax camera that looks very similar. That thing will probably just about top it on image quality, though


----------



## denada

my two most recent purchases ...





rolleiflex type k4  zeiss-opton tessar f/3.5 75mm. shutter fires strong and responds to adjustments to the shutter speed and aperture dials. shot my first rolls through it last weekend (of iris van herpen couture exhibit!) so will soon find out if it truly works. was dirt cheap on craigslist so why not.





nikon af-600 or lite-touch. is a replacement for the previous that died of a sticky shutter. for the 28mm lens.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

The one I've mostly been using recently:




 

 

 

(Seen here with a 35mm lens)


----------



## smithdan

This one, all cleaned up, new fuzzy stuff (the "vel" side of peel and stick velcro for light seal) and a half roll of FP4 inside.



 

..has a weird shutter sound - _ping!_


----------



## davidharmier60

Pretty little camera!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoulfulRecover

No picture because I sold it! So long RZ67


----------



## terri

SoulfulRecover said:


> No picture because I sold it! So long RZ67


Oh, the pain!    Hope it's in good hands now, at least.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

terri said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No picture because I sold it! So long RZ67
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the pain!    Hope it's in good hands now, at least.
Click to expand...


The guy seemed super nice and I thought about friending him on FB but didn't want to be that weirdo haha. Ill be supplementing the loss with a new lens for my 4x5 though


----------



## gsgary

jcdeboever said:


> My newest addition
> Fujifilm GA645ZI
> 130 shutter actuations. Cheap.
> 
> View attachment 150423


130 mean 130 rolls but it's very easily altered

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Cortian said:


> An Olympus Stylus Tough 6000 or whatever cell phone I had at the time (currently an iPhone 6S), for the last few years.  Recently added the Canon 20D a buddy gave me.
> 
> The photo above was taken with my iPad 2017 9.7".  I've used that a couple times, too.



Ah, but what sort of film do you use?


----------



## jcdeboever

gsgary said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> My newest addition
> Fujifilm GA645ZI
> 130 shutter actuations. Cheap.
> 
> View attachment 150423
> 
> 
> 
> 130 mean 130 rolls but it's very easily altered
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh, not what I read but no worries, it works good. It said 013 as I recall.


----------



## Cortian

limr said:


> Ah, but what sort of film do you use?


Oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't notice the forum when I saw it in "active topics."  Please disregard...


----------



## limr

Cortian said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but what sort of film do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice the forum when I saw it in "active topics."  Please disregard...
Click to expand...


I was just teasing


----------



## gsgary

jcdeboever said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> My newest addition
> Fujifilm GA645ZI
> 130 shutter actuations. Cheap.
> 
> View attachment 150423
> 
> 
> 
> 130 mean 130 rolls but it's very easily altered
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, not what I read but no worries, it works good. It said 013 as I recall.
Click to expand...

I thought I read it was rolls because when it gets to 500 Fuji says that's when they need servicing 500 shots wouldn't have been good for a pro camera, I have the GW690 lll not sure what mine says 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cortian

limr said:


> Cortian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but what sort of film do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice the forum when I saw it in "active topics."  Please disregard...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just teasing
Click to expand...

Understood 

Thanks for bringing it to my attention, nonetheless.


----------



## smarty62

Tonight in Berne, Capital of Switzerland, doing some shoots with Cinestill 800T...



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## smithdan

Lucky me!  Was at a friend's house last weekend and he gave me this lot...



 

..a hardly used Super Program and stuff.  The expiry date on the film box was too hard to read but the $1 off coupons for processing expired in June 95.  Battery well was clean and new ones woke it up.  Bonus is the 50mm f1.7 "A" lens that is more compatible with my K S2.  

This will be the next off the shelf - unless ...he also had a target 620 and so do I.  It was my first camera.  I suggested that we have an 8 for 8 shoot out with our Brownies.  I'll re-roll and load his and handicap him this excellent info package. 



 

Let the games begin!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Most recent photo of my camera and my new lens. Dropped it off at the local shop to have the shutter speeds tested just to make sure its all good


----------



## nickTheCut

Using this a lot lately for portraits for my hairdressing career.  Although I believe I capture better images as a design or street photographer.  I gotta learn to work with these subjects. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Got this about a week ago.
Thanks to JonA.
Trying to come to grips with it.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## john.margetts

The Cosina CSM is an excellent camera.

Beside the lens are what look like two PC sockets for flash - the top one is not a PC socket. It is a connector for an automatic exposure device that was available as an optional extra. The bottom connector is a normal PC connector.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon


----------



## compur

john.margetts said:


> The Cosina CSM is an excellent camera.
> 
> Beside the lens are what look like two PC sockets for flash - the top one is not a PC socket. It is a connector for an automatic exposure device that was available as an optional extra. The bottom connector is a normal PC connector.



It was called the AEC and it is shown here:
Cosina CSM

It fit over the shutter speed knob and contained a motor that turned the knob to the proper speed setting according to the meter's reading. A very unusual accessory.


----------



## webestang64

SoulfulRecover said:


> Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon



Boo......Hiss.....Shame on you.....


----------



## OldManJim

SoulfulRecover said:


> Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon



Hope you got at least $5,000 for it!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

webestang64 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo......Hiss.....Shame on you.....
Click to expand...




OldManJim said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got at least $5,000 for it!
Click to expand...


Well the good news, I still have my F5, FM2 and Leica for 35mm. I got $180 out of it, body only. Kinda sad to see it go but I really don't need it. Mostly just sat doing nothing


----------



## smarty62

webestang64 said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo......Hiss.....Shame on you.....
Click to expand...

Uuhhh... one of the worst ideas ever! I know a staff at a Photo & Video International in Christchurch NZ.... he said it was his worst decision in his whole photo-life ....[emoji52][emoji52][emoji52]

This IS mine.... remember this picture well...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SoulfulRecover

smarty62 said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo......Hiss.....Shame on you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuhhh... one of the worst ideas ever! I know a staff at a Photo & Video International in Christchurch NZ.... he said it was his worst decision in his whole photo-life ....[emoji52][emoji52][emoji52]
> 
> This IS mine.... remember this picture well...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 154098
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I guess we will see. I can always buy another one if I need to haha


----------



## jcdeboever

smarty62 said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo......Hiss.....Shame on you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuhhh... one of the worst ideas ever! I know a staff at a Photo & Video International in Christchurch NZ.... he said it was his worst decision in his whole photo-life ....[emoji52][emoji52][emoji52]
> 
> This IS mine.... remember this picture well...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 154098
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Why ?


----------



## OldManJim

Dang! I hate it when the drool gets all over the keyboard.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> smarty62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my Nikon F100 this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo......Hiss.....Shame on you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuhhh... one of the worst ideas ever! I know a staff at a Photo & Video International in Christchurch NZ.... he said it was his worst decision in his whole photo-life ....[emoji52][emoji52][emoji52]
> 
> This IS mine.... remember this picture well...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 154098
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
Click to expand...


Well we had a baby late last year ($7400) wife had surgery this year ($4500) and my wife lost her job soooo cash is king right now and the camera was just sitting


----------



## OldManJim

Woah! That puts a whole new light on things! Hope everyone is doing well. (I also hope your wife gets a better job so you can buy more cameras!)


----------



## SoulfulRecover

OldManJim said:


> Woah! That puts a whole new light on things! Hope everyone is doing well. (I also hope your wife gets a better job so you can buy more cameras!)



We are all doing well  She started her own hand made beauty product line that uses naturals ingredients and oils. Would be nice is it took off but I don't think she understands how much she needs to be marketing/advertising. Its a great idea, product and price point.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Got my lens board back yesterday from being cut to fit my new Kodak lens


----------



## OldManJim

Nice! Always liked shooting 4X5 but now I'm too old and decrepit to lug the stuff around. I've dropped back to 645 and 35 mm.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

OldManJim said:


> Nice! Always liked shooting 4X5 but now I'm too old and decrepit to lug the stuff around. I've dropped back to 645 and 35 mm.



Its a bit of a pain to lug around. I took it hiking into the Rocky's last year. Stupid idea


----------



## minicoop1985

I'll have to post tomorrow, since my camera isn't here yet. I was shooting with a Rollei not long ago (it was free too-the best kind).

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## minicoop1985

There she is in post op. Picture of the carnage included.





Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## davidharmier60

My XTi. Sigma 28-105 4-5.6 lens on it.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44

My twins....


----------



## cabledawg

Thirteen bodies (yes one is a digital) although my AV-1 and AT-1 arent in this photo.  The AE-1 and AE-1P were used for a few years, put in storage due to film prices going up (hence the DSLR), then brought back out a couple years ago with prices coming back down.  Lately I've been lazy and using my phone for snapshots but once summer rolls around I plan to start taking the SLR's out for some nature photos (bugs are so cool!).


----------



## Gromit801

Love to show you, but I despise hosting sites that require URL's, and we can't do a direct photo insert.


----------



## dxqcanada

Gromit801 said:


> Love to show you, but I despise hosting sites that require URL's, and we can't do a direct photo insert.



Click on the "Upload a File" button


----------



## valynka

These are the ones I'm currently trying out: Voigtländer Vitomatic IIa and Olympus mju zoom (both 35 mm) 
and Keystone 309ES Sensitron (110). This last one I found abandoned with half used film inside! I have found pretty much zero information about this one online...


----------



## Vtec44

I recently got this 


 


Body caps comparison: 6x7, 645, and 35mm.


----------



## nerwin

This thread should me marked NSFW.


----------



## Jeff15

Lumix G9


----------



## waday

nerwin said:


> This thread should me marked NSFW.


Not safe for wallet?


----------



## nerwin

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should me marked NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> Not safe for wallet?
Click to expand...


That too.


----------



## john.margetts

I bought this film camera recently to make myself feel better (better than what, I do not know!) - an Aka Akarette II, in well-loved condition.


----------



## john.margetts

Jeff15 said:


> Lumix G9


What format film does this take?


----------



## MartinCrabtree

My F5.


----------



## nerwin

MartinCrabtree said:


> My F5.
> 
> View attachment 157426



That's a beast!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

nerwin said:


> That's a beast!



Yeah I can fend off thugs with it after photographing them @7FPS. Actually it becomes quite easy to handle after some time using it. If I could only have one that would be it. Versatile and sturdy but falls easily into my hands ready to work.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Picked a 24mm this morning


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I believe you find it fun and useful. Does the older version have the CDC feature? I have an Ai version and love it. Chipped it for use with my F5 and digital bodies. Works on my FM2n as well.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

MartinCrabtree said:


> I believe you find it fun and useful. Does the older version have the CDC feature? I have an Ai version and love it. Chipped it for use with my F5 and digital bodies. Works on my FM2n as well.



CDC? Not sure what that is? How did you go about chipping it? Id love to use it on my F5 or D600.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Sorry about that brain cramp. It's CRC or *C*lose *R*ange *C*orrection. By the serial number your lens (1972-March1975) is indeed a CRC lens as it was introduced in 1968. Pop the lens off the camera and look at the rear element while moving the focus to minimum distance.Towards the end of the focus range the rear element will move outward towards the mirror. This is what allows the short close focus,_almost_ macro minimum distance.

To chip the lens you'll need to remove the rear baffle and machine room on this lens. The chip can be bought on eBay for $30 or so. It's programmed for focal length and f stop using a Nikon Digital camera. Look around online or *these guys* can do it for you if you're not comfortable doing that kind of modification.

You can use the lens on an *F5 IF IT'S HAD AN Ai CONVERSION.* I strees that because mounting a pre AI lens on the F5 will break the aperture coupling. But if the lens fits the FM2n w/o breaking anything (the little protrusion for aperture) it should fit the F5 as well. Only modes usable will be full manual and aperture priority. Metering is limited to center weighted or spot.


My 24mm f2.8 Ai


----------



## MartinCrabtree

If you wish to tackle installing the chip yourself *here is a website with full clear instructions.*


----------



## mickmoonie

Finepix S9600 and Nikon D80 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## mickmoonie

mickmoonie said:


> Finepix S9600 and Nikon D80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app







Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## nerwin

mickmoonie said:


> mickmoonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finepix S9600 and Nikon D80
> View attachment 159226
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Oh wow, I haven't seen one of those S6900s in a while. I remember those hybrid dslr/p&s cameras.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

MartinCrabtree said:


> Sorry about that brain cramp. It's CRC or *C*lose *R*ange *C*orrection. By the serial number your lens (1972-March1975) is indeed a CRC lens as it was introduced in 1968. Pop the lens off the camera and look at the rear element while moving the focus to minimum distance.Towards the end of the focus range the rear element will move outward towards the mirror. This is what allows the short close focus,_almost_ macro minimum distance.
> 
> To chip the lens you'll need to remove the rear baffle and machine room on this lens. The chip can be bought on eBay for $30 or so. It's programmed for focal length and f stop using a Nikon Digital camera. Look around online or *these guys* can do it for you if you're not comfortable doing that kind of modification.
> 
> You can use the lens on an *F5 IF IT'S HAD AN Ai CONVERSION.* I strees that because mounting a pre AI lens on the F5 will break the aperture coupling. But if the lens fits the FM2n w/o breaking anything (the little protrusion for aperture) it should fit the F5 as well. Only modes usable will be full manual and aperture priority. Metering is limited to center weighted or spot.
> 
> 
> My 24mm f2.8 Ai
> View attachment 159222​



Great info! It is an Ai lens. I made sure with the shop prior to buying. I was wanting a D series but honestly it wouldn't make that much of a difference in what I want to use this for anyway so I jumped on this one.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

In reality the sub-command wheel not active with an unchipped Ai lens attached is a good thing. The Ai lens aperture response to the camera's control is not linear and leads to exposure issues. So using the lens to set it will eliminate that issue.

BTW check yer e-mail. There's a surprise in there.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

MartinCrabtree said:


> In reality the sub-command wheel not active with an unchipped Ai lens attached is a good thing. The Ai lens aperture response to the camera's control is not linear and leads to exposure issues. So using the lens to set it will eliminate that issue.
> 
> BTW check yer e-mail. There's a surprise in there.



Thanks! I didn't have an FM2 manual either.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## twilli53

My current shooters.


----------



## smithdan

Cleaned up.  Loaded up.  Test drive tomorrow.


----------



## cabledawg

Got this about a month ago.  Needed a new battery and looks like the light meter is working (which is rare for these old cameras).  Everything else seems to be working great after a good cleaning.   I put a roll of film in it so hopefully in a few weeks I'll see how well it actually works.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

My restored (Gus Lazzari)FM2n. Given to me by a guy whose father bought it and parked it in a closet. A wonderful little camera. Currently holding a half finished roll of Eastman 5222.



 

Yeah it's the same lens that was on the F5 photo above. I love that thing.​


----------



## jcdeboever

SoulfulRecover said:


> View attachment 160539


I  scanned that tonight!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

jcdeboever said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160539
> 
> 
> 
> I  scanned that tonight!
Click to expand...


Super excited to see the scans


----------



## smarty62

Leica IIIf and Leica M6







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bhop

Here's my latest.. I have a bunch more though.






My Nikons
Brandon Hopkins on Instagram: “Fanboy // #nikon #nikons2 #nikonf #nikonf2 #nikonf3 #nikonf4 #nikonf100 #nikond3s #fanboy #ilikenikon #legionofdoom #ipaintedthat…”





here's my m6 too..


----------



## jcdeboever

bhop said:


> Here's my latest.. I have a bunch more though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nikons
> Brandon Hopkins on Instagram: “Fanboy // #nikon #nikons2 #nikonf #nikonf2 #nikonf3 #nikonf4 #nikonf100 #nikond3s #fanboy #ilikenikon #legionofdoom #ipaintedthat…”
> 
> View attachment 162410
> 
> here's my m6 too..
> View attachment 162411


Nice collection. Man, that would be hard to choose. Love that M2, well love them all really. analog porn


----------



## BananaRepublic

Vtec44 said:


> Nothing special just my 2 Pentax's and a lone Nikon.
> 
> View attachment 140031



DO you  find those eye glass cups of benefit


----------



## Vtec44

BananaRepublic said:


> DO you  find those eye glass cups of benefit



Yes but not to block out the light.  It's more or less to pivot the camera so you can hold it more steady.


----------



## smithdan

Dropped in to my favorite "camera store" today and get to play with this Minolta 505si for $5.


----------



## Zaphod2319

Bronica ETRsi


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Finally did a little shooting. Ended up being cold and super windy. Thought I grabbed an un-opened box of portra 160 but I didn't and only had 4 sheets of film  Most of the shoot ended up on digital


----------



## star camera company

A pair of Working UR Leicas.  The camera on the left was built up by Mr. Kim in Seoul.  It has a Leitz 42 mm Summar Lens.  The camera on the right I reworked myself.  It has a 1911 Carl Zeiss Jena f 3.5 (Kino) Tessar lens.


----------



## rdnzl

I picked up a "grab bag" full of film gear today for a song.  I haven't shot film in 25 years.
The cameras in the pics, plus a bunch of lenses, filters and other accessories.

This should be fun.


----------



## webestang64

Welcome to the forum rdnzl . 

Pentax MX...............yeah baby!


----------



## rdnzl

Checking them out so far, I have found the MX to have a non functioning meter. The ME Super seems to have a stuck or jammed film advance mechanism.  The K1000 is A-OK and so is the AE-1 Program. 

So since this is the first day of my second life with film, I will shoot what works, and look into getting the other two looked at eventually.  Im not sure if the issues are somethin I can fix or not. But I would imagine that I could shoot the MX without a meter. 

I got SO much gear from this lady that I can't complain.


----------



## rdnzl

And I found this one this morning. For less than the price of a burger. I had the 101 as a kid.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## RickyMidnight




----------



## IanG

where do you start  . . . . . . . 

Ian


----------



## MartinCrabtree

IanG said:


> where do you start  . . . . . . .
> 
> Ian



Seems like you picked a good spot.


----------



## shadowlands




----------



## rdnzl

I picked up a nice SRT Super this morning for a song. Works like new.  Now my SRT 201 has a companion.


----------



## SwampDude

Your Super looks really...super!

I cut my teeth on a SRT-101, but I've never heard of the Super version. What are the distinguishing features of the Super.


----------



## rdnzl

"In March 1973 Minolta released a new flagship model camera, replacing the SR-T101, which while still in production, was relegated to a secondary position. The new camera was the SR-T 102. At this stage Minolta also commenced its practice of naming cameras differently in different markets, which it carries on to this day. In this respect, the SR-T102 was named the SR-T 303 in Europe, and the SR-T Super in Asia-Pacific.

Changes to the SRT101 are small, but significant to the advanced amateur photographer. Firstly, the camera included a full information viewfinder, whereby the lens aperture and selected shutter speed are shown in the viewfinder display. A photographer need never take his eye away from the finder now to check any details. Secondly, a split image rangefinder was added to the focusing screen as a new focusing aid. A multiple-exposure capability was also added through the use of the film release button. While this could be done on the other models, it was unpredictable and the photographer needed to hold the film rewind knob to ensure that the film was not advanced partially during the process. This was no longer a problem with the new model. Finally, the cold flash shoe was replaced by a hotshoe, eliminating the need for use of a sync cord when using electronic flash. "

Info gathered from:

The Rokkor Files - The Minolta SR Series


----------



## shadowlands




----------



## rdnzl

Picked this minty K1000 SE and a whole bag of good stuff today.  I really like it when digital folks say "I'm, getting rid of all my old film stuff", and sell it for next to nothing.


----------



## santino

The A1... oficially not weather sealed but still going strong


----------



## santino




----------



## shadowlands




----------



## rdnzl

Got this one today.


----------



## IanG

My Kodak Specialist 2 which I'm about to start using 






A couple of photos, this is a British camera and came with a 203mm Ektar and 4¼" f6.5-11 Dallmeyer wide angle lens (f6.5 for focussing, f11 for taking.






More details are here, in the Collector's Corner

Ian


----------



## webestang64

rdnzl said:


> Got this one today.
> 
> View attachment 168680



Black body.....sweet!


----------



## Dave442

rdnzl said:


> Got this one today.
> 
> View attachment 168680


My go to camera in the 80's. I never really got used to using the two buttons for the shutter speed. I did crack the plastic shutter button by having a shutter release cable screwed in and the camera falling over - fixed it with super glue. The take-up spool was great and I could always get a few extra images from each roll.


----------



## Dave442

rdnzl said:


> "In March 1973 Minolta released a new flagship model camera, replacing the SR-T101, which while still in production, was relegated to a secondary position. The new camera was the SR-T 102. At this stage Minolta also commenced its practice of naming cameras differently in different markets, which it carries on to this day. In this respect, the SR-T102 was named the SR-T 303 in Europe, and the SR-T Super in Asia-Pacific.
> 
> Changes to the SRT101 are small, but significant to the advanced amateur photographer. Firstly, the camera included a full information viewfinder, whereby the lens aperture and selected shutter speed are shown in the viewfinder display. A photographer need never take his eye away from the finder now to check any details. Secondly, a split image rangefinder was added to the focusing screen as a new focusing aid. A multiple-exposure capability was also added through the use of the film release button. While this could be done on the other models, it was unpredictable and the photographer needed to hold the film rewind knob to ensure that the film was not advanced partially during the process. This was no longer a problem with the new model. Finally, the cold flash shoe was replaced by a hotshoe, eliminating the need for use of a sync cord when using electronic flash. "
> 
> Info gathered from:
> 
> The Rokkor Files - The Minolta SR Series


Great information. I was given an SRT-101 around 1973 for my birthday. Probably on sale with the new model out. I think my grandad picked it more so he could compare the meter of the Minolta and how it compared to his Nikon F Photomic FTn. I believe Minolta was ahead of Nikon at that time with the metering and Auto-Indexing lenses. Years later I was happy that the SRT-101 did not have a hot-shoe, forced to use a sync cable, so without knowing the benefits started using off-camera flash. The same with the Aperture display, not having that in the SRT-101 display forced me to memorize the f-stop scale. My friend had the SRT-102 and the split-image focus area did make it easier to focus.


----------



## rdnzl

I was given this Spotmatic a couple days ago.  "I don 't know if it works." "I don't know anything about old cameras." 

Guess what? A new battery arrived today, and guess what?...….......IT WORKS!!!

The lens shows some cosmetic wear, but the optics look great.


----------



## rdnzl

I just found this. For 7 bucks.  Works perfectly.


----------



## webestang64

WOW! An old Sears camera.......very cool! And the price was right. Congrats!


----------



## rdnzl

webestang64 said:


> WOW! An old Sears camera.......very cool! And the price was right. Congrats!



Yep. Its a Mamiya/Sekor 1000 DTL in disguise.


----------



## compur

rdnzl said:


> Yep. Its a Mamiya/Sekor 1000 DTL in disguise.



It's actually a Mamiya *MSX *1000 in disguise:
Mamiya MSX 1000 - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia

The MSX cameras were later models than the TL & DTL cameras and had open aperture metering when used with SX series lenses while the earlier TL/DTL cameras had stopped down metering.

Nice score.


----------



## rdnzl

I seem to be on a roll.  Last night I came across this Nikon FG for super cheap. The price of a couple of lattes. Battery was dead of course. Owner had no idea if it worked or not. Came with a flash unit and two lenses.  This 50mm, and a 75-240mm. 

I got it home, and after changing batteries, I thought maybe I had bought a lemon.  Very small investment, so ya win some ya lose some. The mirror was stuck in the up position. I couldn't figure out how to get it to stay down. Advance lever wouldn't move. Shutter button wouldn't actuate.So, after a half hour or so of scratching my head, I did a search, and found a post that said to try changing the shutter speed to bulb, because maybe the shutter cycle had not completed. Guess what? I switched to bulb, and click....it went down, and I now have a perfectly functioning Nikon FG.  I know that they aren't Nikon's finest work, but it looks to be a decent enough camera.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

The FG is a fine camera. It's not an FM2n but wasn't meant to be either. Enjoy.


----------



## dennyr

Mostly a Nikon F2-S or Canon F1-New.


----------



## star camera company

Soon to arrive from the UK


----------



## dennyr

santino said:


> The A1... oficially not weather sealed but still going strong
> View attachment 168654


I recently sold all of my A-Series Canon......well, i still have a pair of AT-1, but.........I thought the A-1 was a fine camera. I shot it (probably)  for  a solid two years. So i was very comfortable with it.
I had a pair of them, and they never let me down.
I did not really cared for the way the A-Series  meter in manual mode, but you get used to it. 
After i got my F-1 New working again, i had no real need for the A-1 or AE-1P.


----------



## SoulfulRecover




----------



## rdnzl

Here's my latest find. Picked it up for next to nothing. Installed a battery, and everything works! This thing is built like a tank. The lens that came on it is also in great condition.


----------



## Dave442

rdnzl said:


> Here's my latest find. Picked it up for next to nothing. Installed a battery, and everything works! This thing is built like a tank. The lens that came on it is also in great condition.
> 
> View attachment 169206 View attachment 169207



I think my sister had almost that exact camera-lens combo. I had given her the lens and it was the first time I bought from one of the big NY photo stores - and first time to buy Tokina (I think it was around '80).


----------



## rdnzl

This Tokina 35-105mm has something called "Close Focus". How is this different from a Macro lens? I'm not sure I understand what it is.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Macro is when the subject is projected on the film plane at its natural size, 1:1, or larger. Close focus just means you can get close to the subject but its still not close enough to achieve Macro terms. At least that's my understanding


----------



## rdnzl

Here are two that I picked up today. The Pentax Super Program only needed batteries, and all seems good to go.  The Minolta needed batteries, but I'm not sure the meter is working correctly. It light up, but the red triangle stays at the top of the scale even if I move the aperture or the shutter dial.


----------



## compur

You didn't say which mode(s) your XD11 was set for (M,A or S) but that lens is an MC type so only the A and M modes will work with it. To use the S mode you need to use an MD mount lens.

That is assuming the camera is fully functional, of course.


----------



## rdnzl

I put an MD lens on it because it dawned on me that might be the issue. Nope. It does the same thing. When I depress the shutter halfway, the light ZOOMS up to the top and stays there, no matter what aperture or shutter speed is selected.  Also, the shutter seems way too slow when on 1/1000. It sounds the same as 1/6o.  I think it's probably junk. But I didn't pay much for it.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## compur

rdnzl said:


> I put an MD lens on it because it dawned on me that might be the issue. Nope. It does the same thing. When I depress the shutter halfway, the light ZOOMS up to the top and stays there, no matter what aperture or shutter speed is selected.  Also, the shutter seems way too slow when on 1/1000. It sounds the same as 1/6o.  I think it's probably junk. But I didn't pay much for it.



Unfortunately, electronic problems are common on the XD models. They were great cameras in their day but when you find them nowadays they often have electronic issues or don't work at all.


----------



## rdnzl

Can't win them all, I guess. My investment in it is miniscule, so it will end up in a box, as a "parts camera" if I ever run into one that WORKS.


----------



## webestang64

rdnzl said:


>



Have not seen one of those in awhile. I had one in the early 90's I bought at a garage sale for $50. Used the heck out of it and sold it 10 or so years later for $85.....LOL


----------



## rdnzl

I found this stuff today. Once again, all the camera needed was a new battery, which I had. 
A Canon FTb in fantastic condition. A Canon FD 50mm f1.4. A Canon FD 100-200mm f5.6. A Vivitar 28mm f2.5 wide angle. Cases for the lenses. A couple polarizers and a couple UV filters. An FL-D filter, a shutter release. All in a really nice camera bag.  Super inexpensive.


----------



## rdnzl

And it came with this flash unit. It's a Metz Mecablitz 117.  I have no idea how it works. There are no batteries.


----------



## rdnzl

I picked up a winder for my ME Super today.


----------



## rdnzl

I found this last week, It arrived today.  A Nikomat FTn.  Amazing condition, and the meter works.  I like these old cameras.


----------



## rdnzl

A couple more that I got today. One was free, and the other was ten bucks.


----------



## rdnzl

Picked this up today.


----------



## rdnzl

Added this FT2 today. A new battery, and she WORKS!


----------



## rdnzl

Another good day. These two were given to me because "they don't work, and I don 't know anything about them".  Guess what? They both work perfectly after installing new batteries.  The viewfinders are amazingly free of specks and dirt.  Also got the manuals for the AE-1 and they are also in great shape.


----------



## rdnzl

I got this one today. Installed a battery, and it works.


----------



## rdnzl

Here's what I picked up locally today.


----------



## dennyr

Wow.....what a beaut' .! 
I have never, actually, owned an F, but i have used one a few times. I always preferred the F2, so i never pursued the  "original".
Does anybody choose to use the F  over the  F2.?


----------



## rdnzl

I don't have any idea which finder is on it. It takes two batteries, but they look like old mercury batteries that are in it.  So I don't know if the meter works or not.   This thing is a tank.


----------



## jcdeboever

dennyr said:


> Wow.....what a beaut' .!
> I have never, actually, owned an F, but i have used one a few times. I always preferred the F2, so i never pursued the  "original".
> Does anybody choose to use the F  over the  F2.?



They are very similar and great for two gun shooting. I grab the F because the 55 f3.5 is always on it. Mine are eye level finders. I think the F2 is heavier, more solid feeling. I think I prefer the feel of the F2 but the F shutter is quieter. It sometimes depends what film I have in them as well. I tend to push the film in the F2 because of higher shutter speed.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Did an engagement shoot over the weekend. Time of day wasn't ideal but we made do with what we had


----------



## rdnzl

Hey, you are holding the camera upside down.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

rdnzl said:


> Hey, you are holding the camera upside down.





That's everyones first words when looking through it. "Its up side down!" "How do you shoot like that??"


----------



## santino

Yashica FX 7 with custom made leather cover...


----------



## Soocom1

The new mamiya and a Moto-mod faux Hassy.
Two of many.


----------



## zulu42

santino said:


> Yashica FX 7 with custom made leather cover...
> 
> 
> View attachment 170336


Nice rig there  The leather looks great


----------



## rdnzl

Found this today. Its like brand new.  Even the case for it looks new.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## MartinCrabtree

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 170648



Man I love that old stuff. Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## rdnzl

Today I picked up another FT2.


----------



## Derrel

dennyr said:


> Wow.....what a beaut' .!
> I have never, actually, owned an F, but i have used one a few times. I always preferred the F2, so i never pursued the  "original".
> Does anybody choose to use the F  over the  F2.?/QUOTE]
> 
> When fitted with a screw-in "tall release button", the F is a pretty good shooter! I have an F (with two different prisms) and two F2's...I preferred the F-with the WORKING FTN prism,or with the meter-free F prism, to most F2 variants. The rare F2ASb was a nice F2 variant. Auto-Indexing of lenses really changed the game,since I came of age with Auto-indexing, I prefer it, but would still pick a nice F over an equally-nice F2...


----------



## rdnzl

santino said:


> Yashica FX 7 with custom made leather cover...
> 
> 
> View attachment 170336



Is she a runner?  I don't own any Yashicas yet. I like the look of yours.


----------



## rdnzl

Picked up a couple perfectly working Spotmatics today.


----------



## rdnzl

Here is today's find. A Miranda Sensorex.


----------



## rdnzl

Picked up another Miranda today.


----------



## rdnzl

These things are that I found today.
















And a great big Tamrac camera bag that has a bunch of filters, adapters, lens caps, cleaning kits, remote releases, books, guides, manuals and other things in it.


----------



## Soocom1

Here is another. 
I posted this before, but here is my 1Ds with a Russian made 500mm Mirror. 

yes it DOES work!


----------



## rdnzl

Someone had a "bag of cameras" to give away.  I put batteries in all of them, and only one of them isn't fully functional.....the SRT-101 has a non working meter.  All the other cameras do what they are supposed to do. It took me while to figure out the Ricoh Super Shot.

Here's what they are:

Olympus OM-10 body
Minolta SRT-101 body
Minolta X-370 with Rokkor 50mm f1.7 lens
Chinon CM-7 with Chinon 50mm f1.7 lens
Canon EOS Elan body
Canon EOS Elan 7 body
Minolta Maxxum AF 5000 body
Ricoh Super Shot rangefinder camera with Rikenon 43mm f1.7

A pretty good score, I think.  They were, literally, in a grocery bag.


----------



## Derrel

The two posts above have some nice "filmies".


----------



## Original katomi

Canon 60d. Would like the Pentax 456 med format digital.... keep asking self do I really need med format.... no 
Would be nice but NEED no


----------



## rdnzl

Today I found a camera that I was actually searching for.  This Nikon FM is pretty much a time machine. It could pass for new.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Noice.


----------



## bhop

I got something "new"






 ...


----------



## Original katomi

I wonder if they make a digital back


----------



## IanG

Original katomi said:


> I wonder if they make a digital back



Third party digital backs are available second hand.

Ian


----------



## compur

I found this Rolleicord V at an estate sale yesterday for $25. It's in like-new condition and works fine. It has 75/3.5 Schneider Xenar lens.


----------



## webestang64

compur said:


> estate sale yesterday for $25.



Wonder deal! Last one similar sold at work for over $100.


----------



## compur

Looks like $200+ on eBay for a mint V, which mine is.

I bought it to resell but I may just keep it. I like TLRs, especially
German ones.


----------



## Original katomi

A few years ago I saw a med format film camera plus a number of lenses, backs, in short someone’s complete kit, at the time no one wanted film, now I see that it’s making a comeback


----------



## compur

^ Hope you didn't throw away your vinyl records.


----------



## Soocom1

My daily driver.


----------



## rdnzl

Soocom1 said:


> My daily driver.



What kind of film does it take?


----------



## Soocom1

rdnzl said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of film does it take?
Click to expand...



ISO 1200 digital film


----------



## bhop

compur said:


> I found this Rolleicord V at an estate sale yesterday for $25. It's in like-new condition and works fine. It has 75/3.5 Schneider Xenar lens.



Dang.. $25.. jealous


----------



## Julian Gang

SoulfulRecover said:


> What's everyone currently shooting with?


Sony DSC-HX400v...Julian


----------



## rdnzl

Here's the results of today's scavenging.

Installed batteries, and they all work.  Basically, I'm into them for $20 plus the batteries I had in my drawer. They came with some other junk, flash units, filters, polarizers, TeleExtenders, and some sort of .45x wide angle lens thing that screws onto lens filter threads.

I'm not sure about the EOS Elan II or the N65, but I think I'm going to like the N90S.


----------



## smarty62

Leica IIIf with Summicron 5cm/2.0. Loaded with Fujicolor 200. I lov'it!



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rdnzl

Another freebie. That works!


----------



## Raw photographer

I'm currently using a Canon rebel xs with a 75-300mm lens.


----------



## earthmanbuck

My latest.


----------



## bhop

earthmanbuck said:


> My latest.
> 
> View attachment 172214



That lens is excellent. It was my go-to on my Ms before I got a Summicron. I still like to use it when I need the extra aperture. It definitely holds its own.


----------



## texxter

I shoot digital, but I have a special affection for this camera I got from my father.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## gk fotografie

In the search for a sturdy bellows that I can convert to the Fuji X-mount, I saw an amazing, cast-iron, solid bellows from Ihagee on Ebay and this (Exakta bayonet) one included the attached 35mm camera in absolute mint condition, the set is from a collector and seems to come straight out of the factory. According to the data, this Exa 1 is a copy from 1963/1964 and it is striking that at that time I started making my first pictures with an Agfa Click II.
Nostalgia!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Sweet. I will eventually pick up something similar. They just have a look I cannot resist.


----------



## rdnzl

A nice little Pentax ME that I found today.


----------



## Soocom1

The latest..... 

Long story.


----------



## rdnzl

I'm game for anything.  Got it for nothing. Cleaned up the battery terminals, installed new batteries, and everything appears to work.  I don't have any film for this type of camera yet.


----------



## rdnzl

And another one of these....all it needed was a battery.  I love Spotmatics.


----------



## rdnzl

This little free APS gem "wasn't working".  I stuck a battery in in, and guess what?  It works.  And it's nice to know that film and developing are still available for it.


----------



## webestang64

rdnzl said:


> film and developing are still available for it.



As a lab tech....that is a bummer........DIE ALREADY APS!!!!!!!!!!!                     LOL


----------



## rdnzl

There are online places that do APS and they don't even whimper about it.  LOL


----------



## webestang64

rdnzl said:


> There are online places that do APS and they don't even whimper about it. LOL




Masochistic I say....Masochistic!!!!


----------



## rdnzl

The way I see it, the more film formats the better!


----------



## JBPhotog

Haven't run a roll through this in years but it still works.


----------



## bhop

If I could only keep one of my cameras, it'd be this one. I intend to have it for life. I just got it back from a CLA (shutter speeds and rangefinder were both off) and MP Finder upgrade.


----------



## bhop

JBPhotog said:


> Haven't run a roll through this in years but it still works.
> View attachment 173840



Nice minty one. I actually just sold my SE. It worked fine, but I just can't get the hang of zone focusing, at least not enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## bhop

JoeW said:


> All Nikon:  D600, D800, D4.  Too many lens to count (12-14 maybe?).


 This is the film forum


----------



## IanG

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 174302



Looks rather familiar 





My Rolleiflex Automat model 4, also known as Rolleiflex MX (type 1) or a Rolleiflex A. but who cares as it's for use. I think yours is the same version.  I bought mine at a Flea Market for £60($76.46) out 3 or 4 years ago and while it's not mint cosmetically the seller had looked after it and had it serviced, he gave me a good price as he realised I'd use it, I bought some other items off him at a later Flea Market and it was papparent he looked after his equipment well.

I also have a later Rolleiflex E2 f3.5 Xenotar in mint condition but prefer to keep it that way and so use my Automat gets much more use. 

There's something about TLR's you either love them or don't take to them, I've grown to love the square format (I always shoot full frame to the format).

Ian


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Do a little shooting with my wife in her new dress and a mutual friend who loves to shoot as well. Did 8 sheets with the 4x5 and a roll of 35mm with my FM2


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Film forum dood.


----------



## shadowlands

MartinCrabtree said:


> Film forum dood.


 removed my images. I didn't realize.
My mind has been someplace else as I'm caring for an aging mother.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Not my intention just a simple statement. 

I can sympathize. I cared for my father for the last 8 years of his life. It was a guilty relief when he passed. He was a hollow shell of who he was. Do the best you can. That's all a reasonable person can expect.


----------



## Roll_Tide

Koni Omega Rapid and new for me Fuji GA645Zi.


----------



## Soocom1

Going to play with this today.


----------



## shadowlands

MartinCrabtree said:


> Not my intention just a simple statement.
> 
> I can sympathize. I cared for my father for the last 8 years of his life. It was a guilty relief when he passed. He was a hollow shell of who he was. Do the best you can. That's all a reasonable person can expect.


Appreciate it. My mother is back in the hospital again. I took her yesterday. My sister is with her there now.
Here's my oldest son a few years back with a film camera. Not sure exactly what it is, but it's in my collection. It was my grandfather's.


----------



## webestang64

shadowlands said:


> Not sure exactly what it is



Looks like Argus c3......    Argus C3 - Wikipedia


----------



## smithdan

Still on the lookout for a half-past 60's Nikon, they were too pricey for me then and still are and almost never show up in thrift stores.  Until then this will have to do.



 

Seems to work just fine, some plastic broken from the advance lever and that finish cap thingy missing.

...and a few days later in the salvage shed at the local dump this lens.



 

Finds like these getting scarce.  $10 CAD body and the 50,  $25 for the lens which is a bit sticky but responding well to exercise.
just don't drop this thing on yer foot!


----------



## texxter

I have been moving up with my film projects.  Here is my lineup.


----------



## Michael Donald

limr said:


> Currently, I'm on vacation in Colorado and I have my K1000 and Lubitel with me. Got HP5, Agfa Vista 200, and Portra 160 for the Pentax, and Portra 400, Ektar, and a roll of TriX for the Luby.


Nice!


----------



## NGH

My main toys  ....er I mean tools...



 




CarrotRoom-131430.jpg by Nigel, on Flickr




CarrotRoom-5270990.jpg by Nigel, on Flickr




Bessa at the beach by Nigel, on Flickr




Voigtländer Superb freshley CLA&#x27;d by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## limr

That reminds me - I loaded my C330 up weeks ago in an attempt to motivate myself to take some shots, but it's still sitting neglected on the bookcase.


----------



## webestang64

limr said:


> That reminds me - I loaded my C330 up weeks ago in an attempt to motivate myself to take some shots, but it's still sitting neglected on the bookcase.



I hear ya......my Pentax MX has had a fresh roll in it for about 3 months.........makes me sad........stupid life getting in the way....LOL


----------



## smithdan

webestang64 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me - I loaded my C330 up weeks ago in an attempt to motivate myself to take some shots, but it's still sitting neglected on the bookcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya......my Pentax MX has had a fresh roll in it for about 3 months.........makes me sad........stupid life getting in the way....LOL
Click to expand...



Yup.  A ME, Chinon CE5, that Nikkormat and a horrid yellow plastic thing all loaded and getting dusty.  Crappy weather here this fall and far too much harp blowing in cowboy bars lately.


----------



## NGH

limr said:


> That reminds me - I loaded my C330 up weeks ago in an attempt to motivate myself to take some shots, but it's still sitting neglected on the bookcase.





webestang64 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me - I loaded my C330 up weeks ago in an attempt to motivate myself to take some shots, but it's still sitting neglected on the bookcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya......my Pentax MX has had a fresh roll in it for about 3 months.........makes me sad........stupid life getting in the way....LOL
Click to expand...




smithdan said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me - I loaded my C330 up weeks ago in an attempt to motivate myself to take some shots, but it's still sitting neglected on the bookcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya......my Pentax MX has had a fresh roll in it for about 3 months.........makes me sad........stupid life getting in the way....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  A ME, Chinon CE5, that Nikkormat and a horrid yellow plastic thing all loaded and getting dusty.  Crappy weather here this fall and far too much harp blowing in cowboy bars lately.
Click to expand...

Get those old film cameras out and put them to use


----------



## Original katomi

Went out and took some images of the sea over topping the defences. Took me longer to clean the salt spray off than to take the pics lol


----------



## Bear Dale

I just collect boxes


----------



## dennyr

Bear Dale said:


> I just collect boxes


After you toss the boxes into the recycle bin, you will have a beautiful Roll-Top.!


----------



## Bear Dale

dennyr said:


> Bear Dale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just collect boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you toss the boxes into the recycle bin, you will have a beautiful Roll-Top.!
Click to expand...



LOL its an old Cutler and been in the family for 130 years.


----------



## dennyr

Bear Dale said:


> dennyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear Dale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just collect boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you toss the boxes into the recycle bin, you will have a beautiful Roll-Top.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL its an old Cutler and been in the family for 130 years.
Click to expand...

Wow.!
Then get those boxes moving...........


----------



## shadowlands

My babies...


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Never understood why people care so much about the boxes. Tossed mine as soon as I open them


----------



## shadowlands

SoulfulRecover said:


> Never understood why people care so much about the boxes. Tossed mine as soon as I open them


 Helps with resale, down the road. And shipping your sold items, when you do so, etc... Also good to have them for shipping to a repair center, if needed.


----------



## star camera company

Most recent addition, the Contura Stereo Camera


----------



## NGH

star camera company said:


> View attachment 182313 Most recent addition, the Contura Stereo Camera



That looks like a solid lump of aluminium


----------



## P.giannakis

I've got way too many cameras, much more than i really need. Here are a couple of them..


----------



## cgw

Surplus cameras are one thing, it's the worrisome aging film taking up space in the beer fridge...


----------



## compur

A couple I recently acquired -- a Horseman Convertible and a Leicaflex with 35/2.8.
I haven't shot with them yet.


----------



## Joel Bolden

I've a number of Pentax/Minolta/Olympus/Yashica film cameras that I try and use in rotation; though circumstances dictate whether I choose a fixed lens or SLR.  The ones I have photos handy







 of: Yashica Electro35, Pentax MX, Minolta a7(my favorite), Konica S2 and Minolta Hi-matic 9, Yashica Lynx14 and Yashica Mat 124G.


----------



## P.giannakis

A few more...


----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## P.giannakis

Possibly my favourite camera system.


----------



## wobe

My two main weapons of choice, also an Olympus M-1 and OM2-SP that are on loan to my son and daughter who are currently heading over to the US for a few weeks.
Have a neat little Olympus 35ED rangefinder also but its on the other side of the world right now and cannot find a picture of it.


----------



## gk fotografie

My wife's earlier camera, the camera and 2 Olympus lenses have been in their original box for about 30 years and are in mint condition, I bought Tamron 500mm mirror lens with T2 (OM mount) adapter a few years ago.


----------



## P.giannakis

Continuing with the OM theme,  this was my first OM, some of my pictures from Poland are taken with this...


----------



## P.giannakis

My old reliable workhorse - tonnes of film have gone through it...


----------



## webestang64

P.giannakis said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 257698


LOVE those Pentax MX's. Mine needs new light seals before I can use her again.


----------



## Nikon photographer

My current film camera is a Nikon F-801, I managed to find a data back for it, mainly because the back door was showing a little wear.


----------



## RAZKY

P.giannakis said:


> My old reliable workhorse - tonnes of film have gone through it...
> 
> View attachment 258074


And it should be good for many more! I have 2, used for over 20 years by a news reporter friend, mostly in Africa and the Middle East. They definitely show some battle scars, but are 100% functional. I have the battery holders to configure them as an F4, F4E, or F4S, also have an MF-23 data back and a Hi-Mag finder. Since obtaining these, my other 35mm cameras don't get much use. (I shoot mostly 120 film.)
I have photographs of my gear in a safe deposit box, but nothing's digitized. Somewhere around here I have a Df - one of these days I may break it out and copy some pictures to post here.


----------



## P.giannakis

RAZKY said:


> And it should be good for many more! I have 2, used for over 20 years by a news reporter friend, mostly in Africa and the Middle East. They definitely show some battle scars, but are 100% functional. I have the battery holders to configure them as an F4, F4E, or F4S, also have an MF-23 data back and a Hi-Mag finder. Since obtaining these, my other 35mm cameras don't get much use. (I shoot mostly 120 film.)
> I have photographs of my gear in a safe deposit box, but nothing's digitized. Somewhere around here I have a Df - one of these days I may break it out and copy some pictures to post here.


For b&w film, i trust its matrix system more that the newer F5 which I also have. Also in Cs mode is more silent too. Brilliant cameras,  very well thought out.


----------



## RAZKY

P.giannakis said:


> For b&w film, i trust its matrix system more that the newer F5 which I also have. Also in Cs mode is more silent too. Brilliant cameras,  very well thought out.


 
I only use a magnifying finder (DW-21) with either F4, or a waist level finder (DW-30) with my F5 – they allow only spot metering - so I've no experience with matrix metering. I also like the Cs mode.


----------



## cgw

Nikon photographer said:


> My current film camera is a Nikon F-801, I managed to find a data back for it, mainly because the back door was showing a little wear.


Sweet camera. I have a pair of 801s bodies. Great big bright viewfinder. Use manual lenses mostly with mine. Spot metering is a bonus. AA-powered. too!


----------



## cgw

The medium format stable. Need to shoot these more often!

Bronica SQ-B, Mamiya RB67 Pro S, Mamiya 645 Super


----------



## P.giannakis

The EOS-1n RS with the pellicle mirror.


----------



## P.giannakis




----------



## mrca

tirediron said:


> Film locker holds an F5 and a Mamiya 645 AF-D


Hey Tirediron,  RB67, fm2n, fe,  pentax me, yashica 124g and new to me, pentax 645N


----------



## Bluesman Graham

Just reentering the film market again purely for fulfillment!.
I've worked in Press/sport photography most of my adult life so use/used many Nikon cameras, my favorite camera was the F2AS closely followed by the F3hp but I can't justify the price of buying them on a whim!
I have just bought a Nikon FM2 with MD12 to stop the "poke eye", (if you know, you know). I also purchased a Yaschica Mat TLR which i hope isn't too dissimilar to the Yaschica D I use to use?.
one thing that has surprised me though is the cost of the film :0, processing/printing for B&W isn't a problem as I still have many friends/colleagues to help out but colour! wow that's expensive lol.
I'm looking forward to getting out with them soon. Regards Graham.

just bought a nifty fifty!, absolutely mint having never been used . 
£61.00 (69 dollars) what a bargain!


----------



## Joel Bolden

After years of hesitating I came across a Pentax LX listed in EXEC condition by KEH(who I trust as a seller), and ordered it.  It arrived the other day and is essentially in pristine condition. I shot a test roll of 36 exposures(Fujifilm200) through it in one day and it performed perfectly. I've never looked through a viewfindeer(FA-1) that I've liked so much. Sent the film to The Darkroom for development but I'm so sure of the results that I went and ordered the B grip and lugs. So now I have the 3 Sisters: MX, KX and LX.


----------



## mjcmt

SLR manual film rig


----------



## Joel Bolden

Some test shots from my newly acquired Pentax LX. Fujicolor200/Rikenon P 28-100mm Macro.


----------



## RAZKY

Joel Bolden said:


> Some test shots from my newly acquired Pentax LX. Fujicolor200/Rikenon P 28-100mm Macro.View attachment 261674View attachment 261675View attachment 261676View attachment 261677View attachment 261678


Would these look any different if they had been taken with any other 35mm film camera and lens, and digitized the same?


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Joel Bolden

RAZKY said:


> Would these look any different if they had been taken with any other 35mm film camera and lens, and digitized the same?


I've no freakin' idea.  I'd have to shoot the same scenes at the same time with other cameras to know, wouldn't I.


----------

